# /etc/init.d/iptables save not working [SOLVED]

## njcwotx

I can run iptables-save > iptables-saved and iptables-restore < iptables-saved and get the results expected.

However, when I reboot the configuration is not being rememberd.

I used /etc/init.d/iptables save and it appears to work but upon restore it is not there.  the gentoo build is up to date as of 2 days ago.

Im looking at the init scripts trying to follow its logic, but I figured I would toss out the question while I inpsect.

----------

## njcwotx

Update...

I can run /etc/init.d/iptables save and the /var/lib/iptables/rules-save is there and correct.

iptables stop

iptables start

and rules are there.

iptables stop

rules still in /var/lib/iptables/rules-save

reboot

and the rules are back to default......but, /var/lib/iptables/rules-save is still correct

----------

## njcwotx

I echoed the IPTABLES_SAVE value in the init script and the path/filename is correct.

still puzzled why it is doing this.

----------

## njcwotx

SOLVED....

i forgot to add iptables to default run level   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

rc-update add iptables default   :Exclamation: 

reboot

and iptables is correct   :Very Happy: 

----------

